# Where do you buy your Moisture wicking shirts for you DTG printer?



## fire221 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all,

New to the forum, just wondering where you buy your moisture wicking shirts, and is the 50/50 poly/cotton blend the only shirts a DTG can print? I have heard Performance Apparel T shirts is a great place to buy, but they don't carry a 50/50 blend, it sounds like it is all microfiber and I don't know if my T Jet can print/ heat press this material. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also I have spent some time already searching the forum with no luck.

Thanks again,

Shane


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

fire221 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the forum, just wondering where you buy your moisture wicking shirts, and is the 50/50 poly/cotton blend the only shirts a DTG can print? I have heard Performance Apparel T shirts is a great place to buy, but they don't carry a 50/50 blend, it sounds like it is all microfiber and I don't know if my T Jet can print/ heat press this material. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also I have spent some time already searching the forum with no luck.
> 
> ...


Shane, generally the performance fabrics are all poly or nylon. The only printers that I know of the have poly ink are the Anajet and the Kornit. The Anajet is strictly CMYK for poly ink (no white). The other challenge is the moisture wicking part. Because all these DTGs use water based ink, special care would need to be taken to get a clean print.


----------

